# What would eat my sunflower seedlings?



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I planted some sunflower seeds in a pot. A few had just started to appear through the soil but today all the heads have gone. Also some of the seeds have been taken out. The hole where the seed was is very visible with the seed laying beside it. It doesn't look like the soil has been dug so I imagine whatever has done it is something small.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It might be a bird has been pecking at them, otherwise I would have said snails.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Snails will nibble the tops off sunflower seedlings.

Mice will also take seeds. 

Buy some copper tape to stick round the pot or spray the bottom edge of the pot with WD40 to deter snails and slugs.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

If the seed's been pulled out, I would say most likely mice, or possibly birds.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I think it is a good idea to germinate seeds in pots indoors to avoid these sorts of losses. Even when I used to grow peas, they never went outside until I felt they were old enough to fend for themselves. I have never grown sunflowers but since they figure largely in the bird food many people put out for wild birds, I am not surprised if there was a thief about and most emerging shoots are a pleasant snack for slugs and snails.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

In my garden I would say the slugs ate the seedlings, and the bloody family of squirrels ate the seeds...... as they do with bulbs/ anything that looks fairly edible - little gits!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've got sunflowers in a pot and, since you posted, something's been at them. Some of the compost has been removed and thrown around the patio. My likely culprit is a squirrel or birds. If you think sunflower seeds are one of birds favourite foods, sold in the shops, then that's very likely.


----------

